# Major Help Needed!



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey guys...im new here...as u can tell by my post count.
Anyways...i just completed highschool spring of 06. I had intended on carrying a path on to get accepted into a med school in america. But, then something caught my eye and somebody started guiding me...showing me an "easier" way to get it done. I am tryin to go to a pakistani med school...somewhere between...frontier college in abbottabad or baqai college in karachi. Or, even if DOW med school is willing to be easy on me haha. However...i realized this is close to impossible. I called ibcc and we spoke for countless hours...finally, they told me to take physics...so i am currently taking physics in college...to have all my sciences. Now, someone all of a sudden told me u also need calculus...and i do not know who to believe. I dont know what to do...some ppl are saying u need islamiyat...some ppl are saying u need calculus. Im soooo confuseddd! I have a 3.6 highschool GPA...omg omg im abt to commit suicide. This is nerve wrecking. Because, i have dropped all my college courses and am only taking physics. I am staking all that i have for this. And, i do not want to wait another year...i just need someone to pleaseeee guide me! Thanks again...sorry for the longggggggg post!#confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You don't need calculus, and if you're applying as a foreigner, then you also don't need any Islamic studies classes.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> You don't need calculus, and if you're applying as a foreigner, then you also don't need any Islamic studies classes.


omg thanks so much...but, still im soo lost...i dont know how to get anywhere...im so lost...were u a foreigner? I mean...do u know anyone who can guide me. The ibcc people are just SOOO RUDE! you cant do anything. ahhh im abt to go crazy...cause i think ive sacrificed my whole year...trying to get in...and i read all these other threads and everyones been saying how hard it is to get in...or bribing and all. It just makes it even more scarier! Please...continue helping lol. #happyand, how come everyone else keeps telling me i need all those things?!?!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I applied as a foreigner and I don't know why other people are telling you need those things, but they're wrong. There's a whole thread on IBCC if you still have questions about them, but if you've already spent hours talking to them then I sure you know the process.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

awww cute!


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Yeah I applied as a foreigner and I don't know why other people are telling you need those things, but they're wrong. There's a whole thread on IBCC if you still have questions about them, but if you've already spent hours talking to them then I sure you know the process.


IBCC is stupid! I hate them...lol. I just have this feeling they are gonna tell me theres something else im missing. And, if they do i shall kill them...and no its not a threat...ill do it lol. But, which colleges should i think of going into? Like, im not sure who will accept me.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Sadia said:


> awww cute!


i like the quote in ur sig lol.#happy


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

thank you dear...n a word of advice..u seem very stressed regarding ur situation..i sounded like yourself when i joined..jus take each day as it comes and everythin will be ok (inshallah)


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Sadia said:


> thank you dear...n a word of advice..u seem very stressed regarding ur situation..i sounded like yourself when i joined..jus take each day as it comes and everythin will be ok (inshallah)


lol thanks soo much...i totally started this process out with complete sanity....by the end of this whole scenario...ive actually lost my mind. You also applied as a foreigner?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi gorjuzkuri, welcome to Med Studentz.

I want you to know that as impossible or difficult or stressful as all the IBCC stuff and pakistani admissions stuff seems to be right now, it is all possible. Planning ahead for your future is great and everything, but don't become super stressed out over it. Believe me, this is all small stuff to the pressure you will be under once you're actually in med school and have to perform under all the competition.

Do not listen to rumors. The entire Pakistani medical school admissions lends itself to the generation of tons of rumors, some based off of some truth, while others are totally ridiculous. You're in the same spot I was just a few years back and I felt the same frustration at having to try and weed out what was real information and what wasn't when I was applying from America---and that's why I started this site, so that you and other applicants don't have to fall prey to the terrible rumors.

So, as MastahRiz said before, if you studied on the American method (meaning you graduated from high school with a diploma) you do not need Islamiyaat, or Calculus. You do need one full year of study of chemistry, physics, and biology. You also need to show that you studied English every year in some form (it can be a Literature class -- it doesn't always have to have the name English).

Now, IBCC may still give you some trouble, but rest assured that it is trouble without any real basis, which means that ultimately, if you have all those requirements, you will get certified to attend a Pakistani medical college.

If you hear any other terribly inaccurate rumors (ie. some colleges have accelerated 4-year programs rather than 5, etc, etc) just ask here. If I can't help you, someone else will. We have a great community of people all wanting to help one another succeed.

Until then, my advice to you is:
Work hard. Ace physics. Enjoy life.

Hope this helped a little. #grin


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Rehan said:


> Hi gorjuzkuri, welcome to Med Studentz.
> 
> I want you to know that as impossible or difficult or stressful as all the IBCC stuff and pakistani admissions stuff seems to be right now, it is all possible. Planning ahead for your future is great and everything, but don't become super stressed out over it. Believe me, this is all small stuff to the pressure you will be under once you're actually in med school and have to perform under all the competition.
> 
> ...


 
omg how sweet! Seriously...my parents have been running around a bunch of hooligans trying to find ways. And, so have i (except i try to simmer myself down by just chilling with friends haha!) But, with all of those reqs...which colleges can i attend? I know agha khan is out of the question. But, besides that? Omg...like seriously i love yall to death...for replying so fast...and taking me out of my misery...ive been panicking ever since last november. Actually, what has happened is...ive always had sort of bad past with colleges. Ive always had good grades and all...but somehow...i always miss out...because i find out info at the last minute...and then they tell me its too late. So, i seem to have a phobia with admission "things" lol...Infact, over here ive taken three years of medical terminology classes...and have four semesters in hospitals...taking rounds and what not. So, i would think that would help...but apparently it doesnt even recognize that...had i know that wouldnt even matter. I would have taken up physics instead of that.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

If you want to go to a govt school (like Dow) you won't have a choice where you are placed. The govt admissions system simply places you at one of the colleges according to how you rank against other candidates so you don't have much say in where you get in.

For the private school system, you apply specifically and individually to each college. Some choices are Baqai, Shifa, Lahore Medical, Fatima Memorial (Lahore) , and Frontier Medical (Abbottabad). Read around the forum about the different schools and take into account which city you'd feel more comfortable living in, the tuition, facilities, and # of years in operation.

Good luck!


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Rehan said:


> If you want to go to a govt school (like Dow) you won't have a choice where you are placed. The govt admissions system simply places you at one of the colleges according to how you rank against other candidates so you don't have much say in where you get in.
> 
> For the private school system, you apply specifically and individually to each college. Some choices are Baqai, Shifa, Lahore Medical, Fatima Memorial (Lahore) , and Frontier Medical (Abbottabad). Read around the forum about the different schools and take into account which city you'd feel more comfortable living in, the tuition, facilities, and # of years in operation.
> 
> Good luck!


yea...ive been looking around...but everyone has like complete opposite opinions on everything. I was aiming for frontier regardless of the bad facilities and it being known as a "dead-place"...but, what i meant to ask was...are there any more reqs for private colleges? You know...like any other courses or anything else?

ps...what would be your opinion abt shifa, baqai, and frontier...those are the the main three im thinking to look into now!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm a bit biased, since I go to Shifa myself. #wink

I like Shifa, and I've seen Baqai and Frontier both....and I'd still choose Shifa.

You should take some time to come to Pakistan before you apply and check out schools.

In terms of entrance requirements, private schools do have more qualifications that you must meet to get admitted. Shifa is much more competitive for admissions than Frontier and maybe even Baqai (although I'm honestly not sure about how competitive Baqai is). I do know that Shifa has much much better facilities than either of the other two you're considering.

You can read in the Shifa College thread for what you need to do in order to be eligible to apply (re: SAT Subject tests/Entrance Test).


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Rehan said:


> I'm a bit biased, since I go to Shifa myself. #wink
> 
> I like Shifa, and I've seen Baqai and Frontier both....and I'd still choose Shifa.
> 
> ...


haha...i think as far as i remember i dont think i did good on my SATs...and thats throwing me off...Ive heard frontier isnt hard at all (hopefully i dont jinx myself..) But, lemme check this other thread real quick...abt shifa, i guess lol. And, you can i guess educate me abt the life there perhaps? Were you the one that made the thread abt mission impossible? Because, that thread was quite pesstimistic lol.#happy


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

gorjuzkuri that was actually me who posted the islamiyat thing. It is NOT a requirement at all for foreigners--i repeat NOT a prerequisite or requirement or whatever you want to call it--

my dad emailed me, and said that if I had taken Islamiat it may have sped up the process for IBCC and they wouldn't remove as many points--truthfully who knows it could just be my pops bless his heart making an assumption for what could be done so completely ignore that!!!


Okay the IBCC is a total pain but if you get all of your documents in order initially, go to the website find out what you need etc--it may make the situation easier. Also make copies of everything you send!!! 
I've been in your situation and I've freaked out too but I think the best thing you should do is make a cup of tea, sit down relax and start from square 1


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

sh425 said:


> gorjuzkuri that was actually me who posted the islamiyat thing. It is NOT a requirement at all for foreigners--i repeat NOT a prerequisite or requirement or whatever you want to call it--
> 
> my dad emailed me, and said that if I had taken Islamiat it may have sped up the process for IBCC and they wouldn't remove as many points--truthfully who knows it could just be my pops bless his heart making an assumption for what could be done so completely ignore that!!!
> 
> ...


lol ohhh...Wait...what is this abt deducting points? O lord! haha...yea, ive tried this whole chai shai relax shelax theory...it helps for a great minute or two...and bam u hit the real world again lol. Thing is...not only does my professional career/future depend on this...i have some personal affairs that i musttt tend to...and the only way i can do that is if i shift to pakistan by myself. And, this is the only way...if i get into med school. So, basically that is why initially i started with a complete panicked outlook towards this. And, like i said...my past with colleges...emmm nooo...hasnt been too good. And, so now...i kinda get intimidated by all these huge ppl lol. Well, i did have all my documents together...but i swear...when we called them...ughr i cant even begin to tell you! I got all my paperwork together...i just dont want them asking me for any classes. I still have time till the end of june to take as many classes as possible. But, if i find out...around the time that admissions start up again...theres gonna be world war III coming along lol.
So, what college did u get into...and hows it treating u? And, i mean u have details haha.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

ooh no hun I haven't gotten in anywhere yet I JUST got my papers through with the IBCC. Okay wait I didn't mean to freak you out about the point deduction part so DOON'T freak out--the thread on IBCC explains it all. I'm hoping to get into Shifa and I applied to army med too

I know the IBCC can be wretched but you just have to pace yourself and give it some time. Good luck and if you start to panic, channel it into something constructive!


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

sh425 said:


> ooh no hun I haven't gotten in anywhere yet I JUST got my papers through with the IBCC. Okay wait I didn't mean to freak you out about the point deduction part so DOON'T freak out--the thread on IBCC explains it all. I'm hoping to get into Shifa and I applied to army med too
> 
> I know the IBCC can be wretched but you just have to pace yourself and give it some time. Good luck and if you start to panic, channel it into something constructive!


wow..you got ur papers together. Thats great...now only if i could get somewhere. Im still stuck with taking physics lol. Im all of a sudden hearing a lot abt shifa...a college ive never heard of. Id like to look into it...but im thinking that the competition must be tough...and im not looking for that...i just need to get in. Thats it haha. Thread on ibcc? Which one...they all seem to boil down to ibcc.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

lets see here just click the search engine and type IBCC and itll give you a list of threads

click on the sticky IBCC for Pakistan Medical Colleges or whatever it's called (it's the pink one)http://medstudentz.com/29-ibcc-equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges.html?highlight=ibcc


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

oh snap...i never took SAT II...i took SATs and i didnt do so well on them!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

hey gorjuzkuri,
well i can't speak for the other colleges but i know that for Shifa the SAT I isn't required. if you're still considering applying to Shifa you should check out collegeboard and either study like crazy and take the SAT IIs. or study like crazy and take the shifa entrance test come october. either way i see a lot of studying in your future...

and try not to go for the "i just want to get into the easiest school" mentality. with the right amount of money/connections you might be able to get into a school but considering that this is 
going to be a 5 yr program and will basically decide the rest of your future, you should try to get into the best school that you can. especially if you're planning on taking the USMLEs afterwards.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> hey gorjuzkuri,
> well i can't speak for the other colleges but i know that for Shifa the SAT I isn't required. if you're still considering applying to Shifa you should check out collegeboard and either study like crazy and take the SAT IIs. or study like crazy and take the shifa entrance test come october. either way i see a lot of studying in your future...
> 
> and try not to go for the "i just want to get into the easiest school" mentality. with the right amount of money/connections you might be able to get into a school but considering that this is
> going to be a 5 yr program and will basically decide the rest of your future, you should try to get into the best school that you can. especially if you're planning on taking the USMLEs afterwards.


yea youre right...i mean its not exactly the easiest way that im searching for...but im running short of time. If i cant get it done within the upcoming months or so...then i will waste a whole year...and my parents will probably say that its best that u stay in the U.S. Instead of taking all ur years in the waiting process. But, yes ill look into the SAT II i guess...hmmm...any ideas whats gonna be on the SAT II? ahhh...theres always more to come lol...like, i told my parents...you always think you almost have it...and something new comes along haha. but thanks!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

i hope you realize that SAT IIs are subject tests...you need to take separate ones for bio, chem and phys. buy SAT II prep books.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> i hope you realize that SAT IIs are subject tests...you need to take separate ones for bio, chem and phys. buy SAT II prep books.


o lord...i didnt know that! This is gonna be a messs!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

oh im not at med school jus yet applying in the uk nxt yr and if i dont get in im goin 2 pak inshallah..thats my back up...so i kinda learnt about all the procedures involved beforehand so whenever i do go to pak no one can scare me with their chinese whispers  and sh4 is right...jus chillax..whatever is going to happen will happen..u jus work hard


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Sadia said:


> oh im not at med school jus yet applying in the uk nxt yr and if i dont get in im goin 2 pak inshallah..thats my back up...so i kinda learnt about all the procedures involved beforehand so whenever i do go to pak no one can scare me with their chinese whispers  and sh4 is right...jus chillax..whatever is going to happen will happen..u jus work hard


o no im freaked again haha...this whole new concept of the SAT II...is throwing me off! Hai Allah haha...what to do...what to do?

How can i learn so much in such short amount of time...as well as im taking 8 hours of physic in like two months! #sad


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

sorry i didnt mean to double post...it happened...and i dont know how to delete it lol.

ehh...ok i tried finding the delete button but couldnt find it so bare with me please lol...

*Okkkk wait...i have more questions lol! *
*I went on the frontier college website...and i dont see anything abt SAT II...so whats the dealio with that?!?! And, does anyone know about DOW and Baqai med school...like if they require SAT II?!?! Please, help...thanks a ton!*


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

hey, quick question...is there any way you can take the Shifa entrance exam before october? Supposing I don't get in(hoping that wont happen inshAllah) i'd want to come back here since I already got accepted to colleges here...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

SalSabeel said:


> hey, quick question...is there any way you can take the Shifa entrance exam before october? Supposing I don't get in(hoping that wont happen inshAllah) i'd want to come back here since I already got accepted to colleges here...



Nope, sorry... The entrance test is given on one day only and to about 1500 people, so for them to do it on another day as well would be a hassle.



gorjuzkuri said:


> *Okkkk wait...i have more questions lol! *
> *I went on the frontier college website...and i dont see anything abt SAT II...so whats the dealio with that?!?! And, does anyone know about DOW and Baqai med school...like if they require SAT II?!?! Please, help...thanks a ton!*


Not all schools require SAT II's or even SAT's. Government schools have different requirements than private schools, but all government schools have the same requirements. Each private school however has their own requirements.

You don't need SAT II's for government schools. Government school admission is based largely on your equivalence score and your high school transcript. There's also a few other threads on how the government process works... check that out too.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

gorjuzkuri: I'm not sure you're understanding the difference between the private school and government school admissions structure. Please read the 'Medical Colleges in Pakistan' thread. You'll find many of your questions have already been asked by others.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

GorJuzKuri:

*You seem confused, but my advice is just get the Pre Req's out of the way (physics, biology, chemistry, english) because thats required wherever you go. Dont think about "certain medical colleges" because thats useless at this point. Lots of people will talk about "such and such college is good" , ie other pakis and they know someone who knows someone who knows SOMEONE! Thats useless in this regard. *

*The IBCC shoves their shoes up everyones asses, locals and foreigners alike, but you have to get through them no matter what, only thing is making sure they accept your physics class that you are taking in college. *


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh yah if your really interested in Frontier, admission for a foreigner there is NOT a problem! They might put stuff on their website and stuff for formalities but if you have the pre-requisite subjects and get the IBCC certificate with the minimum qualifications of 60% (not so hard) they will accept you most likely.

I used to know the Principal there and his wife (they work together there) and they live in Islamabad, pretty friendly as well. If you can manage to talk to them either by visiting or phone it would really help but its not something to worry about right now I guess, and I doubt they need the SAT 2. The ONLY places probably for you that would require the SAT 2 would be Shifa or Aga Khan possibly Baqai and those places are private, costly and even harder to get into than government schools for some reason lately, so if your not planning on going to those places dont bother with the SAT 2 at all unless its not a big deal for you to take it.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Once again maik7upurz is dead on with his assessment and advice. Gorjuzkuri, follow his advice and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## TotalNonStopAction (Feb 2, 2007)

*Ladies & Gentlemen, I'm back by POPULAR demand!*

ladies and gentlemen, once again, TotalNonStopAction is back, this time by popular demand! whenever there's an idiot that totally would not belong nor fit into a pakistani medical school environment, its my natural God given duty to shout it from the rooftops. And now, without further ado, let us announce to all that will listen, gorjuzkuri IS NOT MADE FOR MED SCHOOL!

Say it with me now...and feel better as you say it. Its just not for you. That's ok, not everyones good at everything. Whereas one may be good at healing the sick and caring for the ill, that person may not be good at being a complaining, whining brat and/or drama queen. Peeps usually aren't good at both things. Since you're a total whining brat, you probably won't make much of a doctor. But this isn't all hearsay now, the proof is in the pudding. Lets take a little trip down Stupid-Posts Lane together....



gorjuzkuri said:


> I had intended on carrying a path on to get accepted into a med school in america. But, then something caught my eye and somebody started guiding me...showing me an "easier" way to get it done. Im soooo confuseddd! I have a 3.6 highschool GPA...omg omg im abt to commit suicide. This is nerve wrecking. Because, i have dropped all my college courses and am only taking physics. I am staking all that i have for this.


Trying to find the easier way to become a doctor, hmm? Be sure to mention that to your patients. "I took the easiest way I could to becoming a doctor, hard work is for losers!" And big deal that you're putting everything at stake for a career in medicine. You and every other physician or medical student did the same thing. No prize for you. 



gorjuzkuri said:


> omg thanks so much...but, still im soo lost...i dont know how to get anywhere...im so lost...ahhh im abt to go crazy...cause i think ive sacrificed my whole year...trying to get in...and i read all these other threads and everyones been saying how hard it is to get in...or bribing and all. It just makes it even more scarier! and, how come everyone else keeps telling me i need all those things?!?!


Unfortunately nobody likes seeing their physician start having a panic attack over the smallest little thing, otherwise I'd say you'd make a wonderful doctor. Oh and extra points for discussing bribing someone. 



gorjuzkuri said:


> IBCC is stupid! I hate them...lol. I just have this feeling they are gonna tell me theres something else im missing. And, if they do i shall kill them...and no its not a threat...ill do it lol. But, which colleges should i think of going into? Like, im not sure who will accept me.


I'm not sure who will accept you either. But it's good to know that you have such deep, mature thoughts regarding the IBCC.



gorjuzkuri said:


> i love yall to death...for replying so fast...and taking me out of my misery...ive been panicking ever since last november. Actually, what has happened is...ive always had sort of bad past with colleges. Ive always had good grades and all...but somehow...i always miss out...


The never-ending sob story, Part Two.



gorjuzkuri said:


> yea...ive been looking around...but everyone has like complete opposite opinions on everything. I was aiming for frontier regardless of the bad facilities and it being known as a "dead-place"...but, what i meant to ask was...are there any more reqs for private colleges?


Always aim super low. That way you'll never wonder how much you suck. You'll know how much you suck, and knowing is half the battle. But one thing's for sure, bad facilities doesn't mean you're going to get in. And that, in itself, is sweet poetic justice.



gorjuzkuri said:


> haha...i think as far as i remember i dont think i did good on my SATs...and thats throwing me off...Ive heard frontier isnt hard at all (hopefully i dont jinx myself..) But, lemme check this other thread real quick...abt shifa, i guess lol.


You may want to check out the medical schools in China. I've heard you only need a steady pulse to get admitted. You may want to practice though -- you are staking a lot on this, you know.



gorjuzkuri said:


> lol ohhh...Wait...what is this abt deducting points? O lord! haha...yea, ive tried this whole chai shai relax shelax theory...it helps for a great minute or two...and bam u hit the real world again lol. Thing is...not only does my professional career/future depend on this...


Powerful sedatives are your friends. And probably your family members' best friends.



gorjuzkuri said:


> oh snap...i never took SAT II...i took SATs and i didnt do so well on them!


Medical school isn't for everyone. When I say everyone, I basically mean YOU. So let's summarize: medical school isn't for YOU.



gorjuzkuri said:


> But, yes ill look into the SAT II i guess...hmmm...any ideas whats gonna be on the SAT II? ahhh...theres always more to come lol...like, i told my parents...you always think you almost have it...and something new comes along haha. but thanks!


The SAT-2 will ask you questions like "Do you know what the hell the SAT 2 is?". Don't worry, its more philosophical than anything else, and there's no correct answer.



gorjuzkuri said:


> o no im freaked again haha...this whole new concept of the SAT II...is throwing me off! Hai Allah haha...what to do...what to do?


Three words: Shaadi Dot Com.


TNA, I'm out.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

wow TNA...you leave no survivors. sweet avatar.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

OH MY GAAAWWWWWDDDDD!!!! IM IN CRACKERS!!!sorry i feel bad but i have to print that reospnse of and just laugh at it through chemistry!not because you taking the piss out of someone but just the way you've responded..better still we ought to publish that resposne in some top notch medical journal..classic..by farthe best post on this forum...and hey gorjuzkuri dont take anything to heart dear..inshallah u will get in2 medschool one day.....


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

If we weren't friendly with the Librarian we would so badly have just got thrown out. Sadia laughed so much she almost fell off the chair. LOL. Totallly hilarious please send to British Med Journal to lighten it up, or patent that resaponse atleast!!! Unbelieveably funny. Esp. Marital advice if all goes to pot.
Georgeousness no hard feelings at all! I wish you the very best of luck, we're all the same boat (sorta kinda) but you seriously have to chill hun. It will happen if it happens. If not ... dont get suicidal you have better things to spend your life on like Monolo's or Christian Dior eye shadow. You can look pretty and still be intelligent a degree or title does not dictate who you are. You can still help people in other ways. If you still want to be a doc u have to drop the jitterz and want it. End of.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

or just visit shaadi.com....i tend to find myself on there alot lately..betterstill medstudentz advertise shaadi.com  its just a click away...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

#yes


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

let's be serious though...TNA's post was funny because it was incredibly true.#yes 

don't try to deny it.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i am non stop actions biggest fan..hands down...can i get an autograph?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

@TNA

Come on gotta give her a break, shes only 18! Go easy. No one really knows what they want to do usually until they finished 2 years at a university anyway. Theres no wrong or right reason for coming to Pakistan for medical school anyway, Ive seen plenty of people come to Pak who should be at a better institution somewhere else, but than again Ive seen Pak has a ton of advantages as well.

I had no idea initially myself, spent 3 years with the Paki runaround figuring it out before I came. If she can get into pak now, why not. At least if it sucks and she cant handle it, she can always drop out like most do and have no regrets and still continue school somewhere else than.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

TotalNonStopAction said:


> ladies and gentlemen, once again, TotalNonStopAction is back, this time by popular demand! whenever there's an idiot that totally would not belong nor fit into a pakistani medical school environment, its my natural God given duty to shout it from the rooftops. And now, without further ado, let us announce to all that will listen, gorjuzkuri IS NOT MADE FOR MED SCHOOL!
> 
> Say it with me now...and feel better as you say it. Its just not for you. That's ok, not everyones good at everything. Whereas one may be good at healing the sick and caring for the ill, that person may not be good at being a complaining, whining brat and/or drama queen. Peeps usually aren't good at both things. Since you're a total whining brat, you probably won't make much of a doctor. But this isn't all hearsay now, the proof is in the pudding. Lets take a little trip down Stupid-Posts Lane together....
> 
> ...


 
Alright buddy, let me get something straight here. Your advice was not required nor desired. Next, since when did you take over being GOD...? Hmmm...i dont remember that happening. I dont think you can decide if i will become a doctor or not...trust me...dont quit ur day job for being a psychic either. Complaining and whining come in handy...because no one can get their damn point across without it with these matters. Ive spent a year doing bullshit classes just so i can pass time to get into a school in pakistan. And, your not gonna be sitting around helping me out...when i realize i need another class that the colleges or ibcc forgot to tell me about. The reason why im asking every little question is because...i dont wanna land in pakistan like some dumbass and find out im missing something. Easiest way? Was taken out of context...my means was that...I have to figure out things fast and get myself together. So, i am a brat...at least i can carry it off. I came on this website for answers that other people have been answering and then changing their answers ten different times. IBCC included. Shaad.com...would be required if i needed a groom off a website...without this website...i have proposals lined up. So, next time dont bother worrying about me. Thanks. And, if i need your advice ill be sure to HOLLA!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hey hey hey you dont need to justify youself to anyone..trust me what NSA said can be considered minor..you will have a million and 1 people putting you down and trying to shatter your aspirations just smile and see it as more of a motivation..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadi's right. Just laugh at it and forget it! You obviously want this... and God willing you work hard enough you'll get it. TNA was joking but imagen when you are in Med school and you have a really grumpy consultant who looks at you like your hopeless, and says "You're a few currents short of a fruitcake, you'll never be a doctor"... it demoralising stuff. You have to prove everyone wrong. Dont forget your sense of humour, it'll keep you sane. Chin up.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Saira said:


> Sadi's right. Just laugh at it and forget it! You obviously want this... and God willing you work hard enough you'll get it. TNA was joking but imagen when you are in Med school and you have a really grumpy consultant who looks at you like your hopeless, and says "You're a few currents short of a fruitcake, you'll never be a doctor"... it demoralising stuff. You have to prove everyone wrong. Dont forget your sense of humour, it'll keep you sane. Chin up.


i see where u and sadia are coming from...And, not only that im a pretty bubbly person myself. I take shots at myself. However, that doesnt give someone the right to sit there and not know my case and completely bash me to pieces. Im frustrated as it is...because im leaving my family everything behind...i have no one in pakistan...ive never lived in pakistan in my entire life. Infact, ive only visited there twice...so im making a life changing decision. And, one more thing abt bribery...it was said because...i have already taken a year of physics class that ibcc does not accept...i figured IFFFF ALL ELSE FAILS...note...ALL ELSE FAILS...then this would be my last option if it was an option. Because, my grades are great...ive taken tons of med classes here already...and ive worked with tons of doctors...all that are in favor of me. Im just pissed off because what he said was totally uncalled for and if u noticed it was quite rude. There are other ways to mock things and what not. But, im stressed currently...because my parents are sometimes supportive and most of the times they just want me to stay back here. So, im all alone in this...and him to add on to it. But, man whatever...it doesnt matter...i care two hoots about him. He just caught me on a wrong day with the wrong talk!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol chill. About parents they're made that way mine are the same. "Yes beti whatever you want! You'll do it, great!..... Ermmm nah maybe not, i dunno, no not at all! Are you crazy?! Hm, ok beti whenever you ready....Not so sure anymore".... when you've made up your mind, they will make up theres. About the Bri-word, serious tabo dont even think it, at all ever. 
You're still very young you've got a lot of time so think about everything objectively. If your grades arent great it means you have to work harder thats all - put your entire life on hold until you make the grades you need. Good Luck.


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Saira said:


> lol chill. About parents they're made that way mine are the same. "Yes beti whatever you want! You'll do it, great!..... Ermmm nah maybe not, i dunno, no not at all! Are you crazy?! Hm, ok beti whenever you ready....Not so sure anymore".... when you've made up your mind, they will make up theres. About the B-word, serious tabo dont even think it, at all ever.
> You're still yound you've got a lot of time so think about everything objectively. If your grades arent great it means you have to work harder thats all - put your entire life on hold until you make the grades you need. Good Luck.


they are good though lol. But, eh i dont expect any sympathy let it be i guess. I had just meant to ask questions on this forum about school there and what not. Besides that...its all good.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh I love my parents to bits! If it wasnt for them I really would be living on Shaadi.com lollz. The amount of times I changed my mind about what career I wanted... to be honest if I was my kid, I would've given up by now. Yay for wicked parents!


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Heyy! lol, wow *gorjuzkuri*--yea like Saira said Chill! lol dude u'll get into Paki! Ofcourse going there is a big life changing decision, but do istikhara and leave it up to Allah =D! Do whatever you can and get ur grades up or whatever u have to and apply...if you get in u get in and if not then u still have ur family and everything back here!!! Belive me i'm still deciding where the hell to go to college but i'm definately taking a shot at Paki, but I applied here too as a back up! So good luck, and seriously, don't stress urself too much...u'll do that enough in med school!!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this the same Gorjuzkuri? <-- Click


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

HAHA nice investigative work maik7upurz!



gorjuzkuri said:


> Shaad.com...would be required if i needed a groom off a website...without this website...i have proposals lined up.


now we know where those other offers are coming from!#wink


gorjuzkuri: I think the reason that TNA was getting so frustrated with your posts is because of how you keep emphasizing what a big deal getting in to med school is. Considering that this is a forum for med students it's basically the same exact thing for all of us. You're just like every other person on this site. I'm from California and moved here for med school. Having gone through the application process ourselves we already know how important and stressful it is and that's why we're doing our best to respond to your questions as quickly as possible. Just relax.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I am all for her coming to Pakistan for med school, we need more girls like her and not the little "i just want to impress my daddy" canadian girls that make up 90% of em lol.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

oh acha?


----------



## TotalNonStopAction (Feb 2, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Is this the same Gorjuzkuri? <-- Click


Maik7upurz, I know they called you *Pak Med Specialist* for a reason. I tip my hat to you, sir. Well done, well done.

Gorjuzkuri, maybe you should spend a little less time flirting with *strange men off the internet *(underlining isn't enough for this so I had to use bold AND red also) and then you may find that you have way more time in the day for academic pursuits.

That's all I have to say on this subject. For my newfound friends on this forum, always let the truth prevail and don't be afraid to call someone out on what they're doing!

And I shall leave us all with this, a little memento from Gorjuzkuri's online escapades...


> JUTT_GT4 asks *"darln u lookin so hot ... n very cute x"*
> 
> gorjuzkuri replies: *well, i know dat tell me something dat i dont know*


TNA, I'm out.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Alright people, let's try to not bash those who ask questions. If you know the answer to someone's question, help them out. If not, no need to go off on them.

Let's all stay respectful of each other. Makes everything much easier.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I can understand some people getting upset after a while, the SAME questions are asked OVER and OVER, we need some new original questions, everyone thinks that "their situation" is completely different and special and merits looking into a different way. lol. 

My personal favorite is "whats this IBCC thing" and "damn I'm scard they cutting my marks down!".


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

TotalNonStopAction said:


> Maik7upurz, I know they called you *Pak Med Specialist* for a reason. I tip my hat to you, sir. Well done, well done.
> 
> Gorjuzkuri, maybe you should spend a little less time flirting with *strange men off the internet *(underlining isn't enough for this so I had to use bold AND red also) and then you may find that you have way more time in the day for academic pursuits.
> 
> ...


Referring back to the date of the signup...u might wanna go check its been 3 years to that. B...i never signed on to flirt with strange men...get your facts straight. I dont know who the hell you think you are...but stop assuming things...because its making an ASS out of u. Wondering who really hasa the time of the day here...people that are investigating abt me, perhaps? Second of all, this has absolutely nothing to do with what im discussing here...what i do in my spare time has nothing to do with you...leave that matter up to me. No those proposals are not coming in from RD...i cant stress enough how much you are pissing me off. And, to that i should thank you...and ask you to refrain from posting/replying anything more about me. If any of yall wanna discuss the answers to what im asking...then thats fine...but if nots thats not the case...and yall wanna discuss whos mothers cheating and whos sister is dating....then by far...this forum has reached its peak. But, i think ive gotten enough help then...i dont need anymore. Thanks to all for the help...and for the rest that only inherit the cheap desi mentalities. 
goodbye.

btw. to help you further with your investigation...and make it easier on u...would you like my myspace too? Myspace.com/gorjuzdesi


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

aaahh theres no need to diss this forum....you gonna diss an entire medical school if one person says something harsh to you?


----------



## gorjuzkuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Sadia said:


> aaahh theres no need to diss this forum....you gonna diss an entire medical school if one person says something harsh to you?


no love...u misunderstood...read again...i said...thanks to all for help...and the rest...for not helping basically. 
I dont judge a whole group by one person. I genuinely thank the people that sincerely helped...and the rest that just sat there and had absolultely nothing important to say...so they decided to go on a different track. But, yea thanks to you lot once again. Bye.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

bye


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Gorjuzkuri,

We hope you'll change your mind about leaving. We try our best to help everyone who comes by our forum. We apologize for all the unnecessary scrutiny that some people have put you through, and want to assure you that this is not the kind of behavior we condone here at MedStudentz.com. We hope you'll continue to be a part of our forum.

For the users who have not been doing their part to be a helpful part of the Med Studentz.com community and simply putting other people down, your posts will be under close supervision from now on. There's no need to simply post belittling comments about another person trying to make it into the same noble profession as the rest of us. Really makes you think who might be more deserving, doesn't it?

If you don't have something genuine to say, then better to just not post. We're supposed to be here to help. Got it? Good.

Hope you'll stick around Gorjuzkuri.


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

To recap: gorjuzkuri is basically a *******. right?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm *suspicious* ^


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

> To recap: gorjuzkuri is basically a *******. right?
> __________________
> 
> 
> ...


owned


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW, this thread really got heated up. I will try to cool it down a bit.

I think medstudentz.com is unbelievably helpful site, I've recommended it to many of my friends. 

Gorjuzkuri, Almost all our members and I are were once or are in the same position as you. I at one point didnt know where to start. This site gave me every answer I needed, and if you dont know something just ask. But I would also highly recommend you please first take a chill pill, and check out the entire Pakistan section of this forum, it will contain answers to every question you have.(Most of your questions and concerns have already been answered). After you have looked through all the threads then come and ask any questions you may have left. The whole process is written out step my step. Reviews and Pics of all major colleges are in the threads. and EVERYTHING in between. If you want to talk to others who will be applying with you in 2007 check out that thread too .And make sure you also stop by the Lounge, we have a great time in there. 

I got all the info I needed from this site. I planned out my whole admissions process based off the info I was given. Trust me, you wont find a more helpful site than this. 

Now turn that frown upside down
#sad------->#happy
lol, sorry for the cheesiness 

Wasan:happy:


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

aaawww may Allah bless your cotton socks wasan...and make gorjuzkuri a happy bunny...aaaameeeennn


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

How nice of you Sadia! #laugh


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

its alright gorjuzkuri, dont worry to much. this website is unbelievably helpful. ive learned more about the admissions process on here than anywhere else. seriously, every foreign med student NEEDS this website LOL


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

wasan and sadia sitting in a tree.. e a t i n g gajar ka halwa


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

i wonder y everyone's tryin to sell the website to gorjuzkuri ...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

docsak03 said:


> i wonder y everyone's tryin to sell the website to gorjuzkuri ...


Hahaha docsak03, if you think I have anything to do with it -- I don't!  I suppose people are genuinely pleased with the community we've all made together and enjoy discussing stuff on here as well as getting valuable information regarding the admissions scene.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

because it's awesome, and it works#yes


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Hahaha docsak03, if you think I have anything to do with it -- I don't!







> I suppose people are genuinely pleased with the community we've all made together and enjoy discussing stuff on here as well as getting valuable information regarding the admissions scene


#yes


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh! So much has happened in 2 days! C'mon it was harsh that peoples were researching Georgeous's passed... but what possesed you girl?! Anywho let the by-gones be by-gones. Stay, it'll be fun. 
Now what Im more interested in right now is - Sadia eating gajar ka halwa with a potential dentist....#grin ... and will her Dad find out???...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> wasan and sadia sitting in a tree.. e a t i n g gajar ka halwa


teeheheheheee.....but why cant we have gajar ka halwa sitting on a chair..and sharam karo...wasan is young enough to be my grandchild


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Does this, or does this not sound like an Indian drama on Zee TV and the plot thickens my friends...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

topic? Anyone?

thanks.#happy


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Agree with MastahRiz, Enough with the Gajar Ka Halva! #laugh LOL

What is going on here, I post one thing,and the next day I come online and Im eating GAJAR KA HALVA WITH ANOTHER MEMBER!! LOL#laugh

bACK tO tHe tOpIc...gorjuzkuri "NEEDS MAJOR HELP" LOL


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yes...from my experience...retail therapy helps..especially with shoes...


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear Sadia...



MastahRiz said:


> topic? Anyone?
> 
> thanks.#happy


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

oh please im giving a sister advice here..


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Come on people, this is getting out of hand. I don't want to have to lock this thread. We're all different people coming from different backgrounds -- let's try to be more understanding of each other and keep the personal comments to ourselves.

The similarities between us heavily outweigh our differences. #grin


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Rehan, 1999 called, it wants that shirt back!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

15 totally non-relevant posts in a row. Lock?


----------

